# Bye Mymy



## Emma Jean (Jan 14, 2008)

(I can't figure the picture thing.)

Milo was by big teddy bear of a rabbit and his loss was very hard for me. I hadn't had him for very long but he was one of the sweetest rabbits I had ever owned. When I adopted him he was 6 years old and blind. About 5 or 6 months ago I witnessed him having a seizure and the vet told me they couldn't find any reason why he would be having them. Well what can you do? He was with me for 2 wonderful years and tried to help my other bun learn that I'm not mean. Thanks hun I'll miss ya.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm so sorry you lost Milo. He sounded like a wonderful pet.

Binky Free at the Bridge.:rainbow:

Susan:angelandbunny:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm sorry 

RIP


----------



## FallingStar (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm soooo sorry for your loss. :tears2: 


He sounded like a wonderful little bunny. :rainbow:



Karlee


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about Milo. How is your other bun coping without him?

God Bless, Milo 

Jan


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 15, 2008)

RIP Milo:rainbow:


----------



## ra7751 (Jan 16, 2008)

:angelandbunny:


----------



## Emma Jean (Jan 17, 2008)

Emma Seems to b herself for the most part except for the fact that there will be times I go into the room where she is and she'll come to the front of the cage until I go over there. If I get to close or try to pet her she will go back to her normal aggressive state and either growl, thump or claw at me. I don't know what she wants and I wish she would just tell me some how. 

Emma Jean


----------

